# roo??



## taoga (Oct 28, 2012)

Does anyone else think this is starting to look like a roo??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess you will find out if he crows!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

What breed? I don't know but it looks like it will be a pretty one, when the feathers grow in lol! Are there others to compare it to?


----------



## taoga (Oct 28, 2012)

She/ he is a Silkie


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's a boy


----------



## Flamey (Mar 28, 2013)

How can you tell it's a roo? I'm just wondering so I know for my chicks


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Silkie hens typically do not get really large wattles so early.....is there any coloration to the comb?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I beg to differ ...

This is a roo


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

hahahah!! yep a big RED


----------



## taoga (Oct 28, 2012)

No coloration in the comb...just thought with this breed roos have combs and hens have big fluffy heads...??


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Silkies you can not sex until they crow. Literally.

I mean, you can guess but silkies are one of the hardest to sex. Females tend to have feathers than stick straight up, males tend to have feathers that come up and round over at the tips. At this stage, you can't quite tell yet as the "top" hasn't fully filled out.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Males can also have fluffy looking heads...depends on the quality of silkie...is yours hatchery? Looks like the crest is small and that generally happens with hatchery silkies...here is a pic of one of my silkies so you can see what I mean. She is older but she had a good crest right from the start with her down, you could tell it would be well rounded...second pic is of my rooster when he was younger....see his crest?
Third pic is how much comb he got....fourth is a silkie hen on eggs...just cause she's cute 

mjs500doo~ Yeah,before I started breeding, I had a really hard time too...sometimes they still surprise me but I have gotten better at guessing


----------

